# Winchester 17 WSM



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Has anyone by chance picked one of these up yet? Any thoughts as to how it performs?

I seem to have this problem with the small rim fires-O,- and of course this has caught my attention. Tempted to look for a single shot break action now that I am seeing ammo available for it at a few different local stores.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm a big HMR fan (I can hit dimes at 100 yards with my savage 17hmr off sand bags), the WSM looks interesting but frankly... I'd rather have a reloadable 17 hornet than a WSM. Alot more preformance and tuning for fractionally more money. Still, I've love to hear from someone who has one... I could be convinced to upgrade.

Loke might know more about these, I think he was the one that first brought them up here when they got announced.

-DallanC


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not impressed with either the rifle nor the ammo availability. Maybe if CZ chambered it in a conventional bolt gun, or maybe Ruger in the 77. But then again, a reloadable 17 Hornet that beats it by over 600 FPS sounds like a lot more fun to me. I guess I just don't see the point of it.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I prefer the 17 Rem. or Fireball if you're going bigger than the HMR.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I've never picked one up, so I am just passing along second hand information here:

Lots of guys on the Predator Masters forum have reviewed the rifle (B Mag) and pretty much everyone thinks its a piece of junk. Ammo availability has been mixed from what I hear.

Now for my $0.02.... this cartridge was a failure in the making if you ask me. Not because of performance, but because there were only 1.5 manufacturers who made rifles chambered in the cartridge in the beginning (Savage and the Winchester Low-Wall) The Savage was the only one that had a sticker that people were willing to pay on a cartridge that nobody knew anything about and the Low-Wall is pretty daggum expensive for a single shot rimfire.

The failure in my eyes is that Ruger and Marlin were not early adopters and Savage should not have made their first offering a brand new rifle. Furthermore, with different case dimensions there wasn't much motivation to re-barrell a rifle as the bolt face would need to change.

The price difference from a .17 HMR is nominal in my eyes for a faster / heavier pill. But I agree that a .17 Hornet is more appealing.

The only way I would consider picking a .17 WSM up at this point would be if Henry made a leaver action rifle chambered in this round.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

My friend has a Limited Edition Model 700 in 17 Fireball. I will harass him until it is one day mine.-------SS


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang not what I was hopping to hear. Guess. I better wait and see if any other rifles are ever offered.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Late reply but some good news is that Hornady and American eagle will be producing this ammo in 2015. Now if CZ or Ruger will offer a gun for it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Interesting, Cabelas has .17WSM ammo in stock for $16.99 ... .17 hornet ammo is only $1.50 more. I'm surprised its that close in cost. There just isn't a compelling reason (yet) to jump on the 17WSM bandwagon over the 17 Hornet.


-DallanC


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Interesting, Cabelas has .17WSM ammo in stock for $16.99 ... .17 hornet ammo is only $1.50 more. I'm surprised its that close in cost. There just isn't a compelling reason (yet) to jump on the 17WSM bandwagon over the 17 Hornet.
> 
> -DallanC


Is the hornet per 50 or 20 ?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I think it's per 25?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

What I have seen the 17 Hornet comes in a box of 20 where the .17 wsm is in a box of 50


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Critter said:


> What I have seen the 17 Hornet comes in a box of 20 where the .17 wsm is in a box of 50


You are right

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/product/8-HORN-83005


----------

